

Steve Blank says Facebook Is Killing Silicon Valley - larrys
http://finance.yahoo.com/blogs/daily-ticker/facebook-killing-silicon-valley-entrepreneur-142452787.html

======
larrys
In the part of the video where Blodget asks Steve whether Facebook will follow
a myspace/friendster trajectory or become a platform like Microsoft or Google
it's interesting that instead of giving a wishy washy answer that covers the
two possibilities (so he can choose later to be right on either answer) he
avoids the question totally using humor to say something like "if I knew the
answer I'd have your job".

